# A Very Big Thank You!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

To all the members on here who came to Ryleys Run in Albany, thank you does not seem to cover it. Please know how much I appreciate you all taking the time to travel to Albany to support a good cause; but PLEASE, also know how much I appreciated all the help you gave to help make the event the success it was. Without you folks, on Friday night, I am not sure how much we would have done with all the goodie bags.
We avoided major disaster early that morning with the Univeristy throwing another graduation our way.
Meeting the new people and their fur babies who came, was great. I just wanted 
to say thank you and it was a pleasure meeting you all, and I truly hope you will be back next year. The time went by so fast. It seemed like we just said hello and then we were saying goodbye. You all made the weekend very memorable for me and its not something I will forget anytime soon.
A very special thanks to Kim for all her hard work in helping me getting the run up and running.
Another special thanks to Flamingo Sandy for doing the walk with Brinkley. I am so very sorry she did not want to stop this year along the route. LOL!!!!!
I also want to say a very big thank you to Angel Kody and her husband for bringing their hot air balloon up. The wind prevented us from having it go up. But just the thought of offering means so much. 
We have a lot of great members on this forum; and trust me when I tell you, I met alot of them this weekend. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It means more than all of you will ever know.

For those of you who took photos, I would like to ask your permission to use them on the website. Just email me or PM me if its okay. It may be a week or so before they get up there; but I really would like to use many of them. You all took some great shots. Thank you.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I had SUCH a great time! Everyone was so nice and it was so cool to finally meet so many forum members and their furkids. What an awesome weekend.

Donna, thank you SO much for everything. Not only all the blood sweat and tears that goes into organizing an event like this, but also for being such a wonderful host, tour guide, and friend. You're the best!

I'm going to email the pics I took to Donna and she can post them here and on the website. 

Ok, since I'm back in Illinois and Donna can't reach me to smack me in the back of the head, I feel safe in asking ... how many days until NEXT year's run? :curtain:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Donna - thank YOU for all your work.

also - do you have contact names/emails for Nutro & Friehofer's? i want to email them to thank them as well (we all should).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And a BIG THANK YOU for all the hard work. It really was a smooth running event and very enjoyable to be a part of.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Donna for putting your heart and soul into Ryley's Run! It was another fun weekend! As Sandy said...you are a wonderful host. Thank you for making everyone feel welcome including our friends who came just to help with the balloon. Even though it was a beautiful sunny day the high winds prevented us from tethering the balloon.  We can always try again next year! Once again...I was happy to participate in such a wonderful cause!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Ok, since I'm back in Illinois and Donna can't reach me to smack me in the back of the head, I feel safe in asking ... how many days until NEXT year's run? :curtain:


10 MINUTES!!!

You're welcome, Donna. Thank you for the guidance and lessons. You don't hesitate to share knowledge, and that is precious.

I can say, we have some great members on this board!!! I can't wait to meet up with all of you again! 

​


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

THANK YOU Donna, for all your hard work. What a wonderful time we had, for a wonderfull cause!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> 10 MINUTES!!!
> 
> You're welcome, Donna. Thank you for the guidance and lessons. You don't hesitate to share knowledge, and that is precious.
> 
> ...



*TEN MINUTES YOU SAY, EH!!!!!* Alrighty then. The next Ryley's Run will be probably held sometime very soon in Hamden CT. Please PM Kim for any details.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> *TEN MINUTES YOU SAY, EH!!!!!* Alrighty then. The next Ryley's Run will be probably held sometime very soon in Hamden CT. Please PM Kim for any details.


She's dreaming folks, but it's not such a bad idea. Any rescues in CT Game???


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> She's dreaming folks, but it's not such a bad idea. Any rescues in CT Game???


 
Ummm...OVER HEERE!!! See me jumping up and down waving my arms here in Farmington!?!?  

Actually, Suzanne is working on getting our 501c3 and it may take some time...but put us on the list!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Ummm...OVER HEERE!!! See me jumping up and down waving my arms here in Farmington!?!?
> 
> Actually, Suzanne is working on getting our 501c3 and it may take some time...but put us on the list!!!!!!!!!


You don't have to be a 501c3, Lisa. Ryley's Run is a 501c3 now. You can do it through Ryley's Run like Dirk's did. 

Think about Brooksvale Park in Hamden. I believe they allowed an event which benifited Autism to take place on the location and almost 2000 people showed up. Plus, I think they had a hot air balloon tethered, too! 

I can certainly help and get some info if you'd like. It's a lot of work and Donna has done pretty much all of the work. I'd certainly need lots of help.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Ummm...OVER HEERE!!! See me jumping up and down waving my arms here in Farmington!?!?
> 
> Actually, Suzanne is working on getting our 501c3 and it may take some time...but put us on the list!!!!!!!!!



Lisa, you have Kim in such a tizzy when she saw that, she is having a hard time typing because she is so excited.
Incidentally now that Ryleys Run is a 501c3 you can do the run through Ryleys Run to benefit Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. That is how we did it with Dirks and ECGRR and HBGRR


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Lisa, you have Kim in such a tizzy when she saw that, she is having a hard time typing because she is so excited.
> Incidentally now that Ryleys Run is a 501c3 you can do the run through Ryleys Run to benefit Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. That is how we did it with Dirks and ECGRR and HBGRR


 
LOL! Well Kim don't hurt yourself!!! This is great news!!! I don't handle our fundraising stuff (thank goodness  but I know Ruthie would love to attend a Ryley's Run! She can't travel too far by car so CT is PERFECT!!! She will be there with tiara on dragging her #1 schlepper behind her!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You don't have to be a 501c3, Lisa. Ryley's Run is a 501c3 now. You can do it through Ryley's Run like Dirk's did.
> 
> Think about Brooksvale Park in Hamden. I believe they allowed an event which benifited Autism to take place on the location and almost 2000 people showed up. Plus, I think they had a hot air balloon tethered, too!
> 
> I can certainly help and get some info if you'd like. It's a lot of work and Donna has done pretty much all of the work. I'd certainly need lots of help.


 
Well I am sure we can rustle up a few helpers!!! We have some really fun people who would probably LOVE to help!! I will put a bug in Suzanne's ear and get back to you! Oh this is great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa, 

I don't need helpers, *I need someone to be in charge*. I'm not a leader, I'm a great helper. I'd love to do it though. Let me think this through...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I don't need helpers, *I need someone to be in charge*. I'm not a leader, I'm a great helper. I'd love to do it though. Let me think this through...


Lisa, Kim is a veteran now. She has two years experience. She is a pro at this. She should be able to help you immensely in doing this. Anything I can do, let me know. I have the golf tournament to get going next week but if you seriously do one let me know. I will be glad to help out but not run it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't quite express how impressed I was with how a group of people could come together like that and all pull in the same direction with AWESOME results....I had such a great time meeting the furkids and their parents, the U of Albany campus was gorgeous-as was the weather, the Best Western was gracious even when covered in golden fur....
Donna is a wonderful hostess....and organizer.....unbelievable how many bases she had to cover. But she took time to make sure we all were OK over the whole W/E. Thanks, Donna! 
The Ryley's and Valentino's of the world couldn't have a better champion than you!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> Can't quite express how impressed I was with how a group of people could come together like that and all pull in the same direction with AWESOME results....I had such a great time meeting the furkids and their parents, the U of Albany campus was gorgeous-as was the weather, the Best Western was gracious even when covered in golden fur....
> Donna is a wonderful hostess....and organizer.....unbelievable how many bases she had to cover. But she took time to make sure we all were OK over the whole W/E. Thanks, Donna!
> The Ryley's and Valentino's of the world couldn't have a better champion than you!!!


Awwww, thanks so much MB. I posted an SOS thread looking for you. I got concerned. LOL!!!!! It was great meeting you and your fur babies and Sharon. It was so short a visit. I hated saying goodbye to everyone. Seemed like we just said hello. You guys were great and thanks so much for coming and helping out.


----------

